

This is how to do your Terms of Use - tacoe
http://bagcheck.com/terms

======
a3camero
Not particularly unique. See Vimeo's terms of use for the same thing:
<http://vimeo.com/terms>

------
whichdan
I like this a lot, but I actually didn't notice the right-hand column at
first. A little extra styling would go a long way, IMO.

